# Hedgehogs are the best study buddies :)



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

Bean keeping me company while I study for my organic chemistry exam tomorrow!!


----------



## RosemaryBunny (Sep 13, 2014)

Haha thats so funny, I was just teaching Mabaline organic chemistry earlier! I was trying to teach her the difference between halogenation and oxymurcuration...:roll: but she fell asleep


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

Hahaha what a cutie!! Orgo does that to everyone though so it's understandable :roll: :lol:


----------



## RosemaryBunny (Sep 13, 2014)

This is true! Best of luck on your exam and your lovely hedgehog as well


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

Thank you!!!


----------



## phoenixjay (Nov 18, 2014)

Hehe. So cute.


----------



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

Haha Bell has been learning math and comm with me, She is quite the smart hog. She's helped me with math when needed lol:roll:

Good luck on your exams!:grin:


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

My hedgehog should also receive a degree since she's always studying with me haha


----------



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

I think someone needs to start a school for them lol! We need more smart hedgehogs!:lol:


----------



## MoominMama (Apr 17, 2014)

Aw My hedgehog helps me study too! He likes writing essays on 18th century literature a lot more than I do, I think I'd fail my degree without his valuable insight! I'm supposed to be writing that now but got distracted by hedgehog central... Whoops!


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

Haha that's awesome. I just finished my organic chemistry final 5 minutes ago... I'm so drained....... But I'm done with Orgo forever!


----------



## MoominMama (Apr 17, 2014)

Well done!!! You deserve a good rest now


----------



## hedgiehome (Nov 10, 2014)

Hated org. Chemistry... Glad I never have to take it again!


----------



## Prickerz (Sep 17, 2014)

Pepper sleeps on me while I am studying for my veterinary technology degree (all online)- just finished my literature course with her help!! 

She also lets me know when it's time for a break by climbing on my lap top's key board!


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

Hahaha don't u just love when they do that?? I actually took a video night of Bean typing stuff on a word document lol. Just wanted to see if she had something to say. 

Too bad the video was on snapchat and I forgot to save it


----------

